# Muskie or Pike?



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I caught this yesterday trolling west of Kelleys. I posted this under Lake Erie reports and most were saying it was a Pike. I guess I should have posted it here. What do you think? Pike or Muskie?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

ditchdigger said:


> View attachment 351719
> I caught this yesterday trolling west of Kelleys. I posted this under Lake Erie reports and most were saying it was a Pike. I guess I should have posted it here. What do you think? Pike or Muskie?


It’s a pike, here is mine from Erie last year


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a musky


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> This is a musky


No that's a HOG....


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It does look like a pike cross or hybrid.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

multi species angler said:


> It does look like a pike cross or hybrid.


this is a pike musky hybrid, st Clair tiger his is just an immature pike it’s lines will change as it matures


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I spend a little time musky fishing


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

pike


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

ditchdigger said:


> View attachment 351719
> I caught this yesterday trolling west of Kelleys. I posted this under Lake Erie reports and most were saying it was a Pike. I guess I should have posted it here. What do you think? Pike or Muskie?


Is it a Musike or a Pikuski? No it is pure pike!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Pike


----------

